# MXR Fullbore Metal - Just The Ticket?



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

Dunlop - Fullbore Metal

...i'm thanking of snagging this to replace my radial tonebone hot british, which does that modern high gain "chunk" beautifully, but is heavy, has a large footprint and uses a proprietary 18-volt power supply.

thoughts?


----------



## mspizziri (Nov 16, 2009)

I checked out some clips on this one and it just seemed a little too fizzy for my tastes, I like a nice tight crunch

I would check out the Suhr Riot or the Tonefreak Severe, all the clips I have heard sound really good


----------



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

The Zvex Box of Metal is a great pedal for chunk. They go very inexpensively on ebay. 

The Barber Dirty Bomb is one to consider as well. There's one on HC Classifieds for $90 or so.


----------



## mspizziri (Nov 16, 2009)

NB_Terry said:


> The Zvex Box of Metal is a great pedal for chunk. They go very inexpensively on ebay.
> 
> The Barber Dirty Bomb is one to consider as well. There's one on HC Classifieds for $90 or so.


The Dirty Bomb is a great sounding pedal, I've also seen a couple on The Gear Page for around $90 as well


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...i snagged an mxr fullbore metal last night. its an absolute monster!

but, i may swap it for the dirty bomb at some point.


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

Can you explain why?
How is the sound? Not supposed to bu perfect with th 3 bands EQ?
Seem to be nice to have a good distortion with this flexibility!


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

Ti-Ron said:


> Can you explain why?
> How is the sound? Not supposed to bu perfect with th 3 bands EQ?
> Seem to be nice to have a good distortion with this flexibility!


...it is really, really over the top. even with the gain control at zero, its super distorted. 

i bought it to replace the hot british, which still sounds great when you lower the guitar volume. the fullbore doesn't sound great at all when you lower the guitar volume.

i have rehearsals the next couple of nights and a show saturday - that should give me a better idea.

i'm not complaining - the mxr seems to do what it does extremely well, so i don't want to be the one to complain about what it doesn't do.


----------

